

Pentagon's "Plan X" - qubitsam
http://www.wired.co.uk/news/archive/2013-05/30/pentagon-plan-x

======
HarryHirsch
Twenty years ago I read a book on strategy. The author's thesis was that
large-scale warfare were going to be a thing of the past, because defensive
weaponry was so much cheaper than offensive weapons. A tank can be taken out
of service with a guided rocket a 1/50 of its price, same thing for an
aircraft.

I think what we are seeing here is a revolution in warfare, like it happened
in World War I, when the introduction of the tank brought movement back onto
the battlefield.

